# How many deer have you shot and lost with your bow?



## White Stag (Jan 23, 2011)

I have never lost a deer with my bow until this season, although I know it was bound to happen sooner or later, it still sucks. Just wondering how many deer you guys have shot and lost with your bow?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 23, 2011)

I've lost 2 in 25 years that I know were hit well.  I've also nicked 2 that I'm almost certain survived and missed more than I want to try to count up.


----------



## 1990chevy (Jan 23, 2011)

none so far. only shot 5


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ive taken 8 with a bow missed 2 and lost 1.  The one i lost was the biggest deer i have ever shot at with a bow or a gun.  It was the first one i ever shot at.  Crawled a hundred yards on my belly through a hay field to get into range and jerked the &^$& shot!  Hit him perfectly up and down but about a foot to far back.  I spent 3 days looking for him and never found him.  Made me sick!


----------



## Stumper (Jan 24, 2011)

I've lost 2.


----------



## stev (Jan 24, 2011)

lost one deer this yr with bow .went into a large swamp full of water .too deep for me to get into .but the deer sure can go through it with no problems.needed a boat of sort.i did try to retrieve her but couldnt .i hate not retrieving any animal i shot.retrieved all the other 5 deer i shot with bow .


----------



## slghtr2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

I lost one. Was sickening. I made I good shot and saw blood pouring out of her side. Blood trail a foot wide. But I was hunting behind a friends house and when the doe walked over to the creek to pile up twenty yards from the place I shot her the guys dog came out of nowhere and chased her away. Looked for hours and never found the deer. Talk about pushing a deer.


----------



## eastonslinger (Jan 24, 2011)

I have lost about 5 I think!! I have been at this for a while!! The bad part is that a couple of the ones I lost were my fault. A bad shot then not letting them lay as they should and jumped them up and lost blood. It's part of the sport!


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 24, 2011)

Lost 3 the same season, one of the worst yet best seasons Ive ever had. It was my first year going bow only ended up killing my first bow buck that year and a couple other does. I hate the feeling of losing a deer but Ive learned from those mistakes and haven't lost one since.


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 24, 2011)

I've missed a BUNCH! Lost 4 or 5

Lost 1 good buck 15 or so years ago. Tried to spine shoot it right under me. It ran off with my fletchings sticking out of its back - didn't penetrate the chest to leave a blood trail. 

This past season I hung up the compound for a "challenge". I hunted all bow season with an old Pearson recurve. I shot 3 deer and only found one. I am back to the compound.


----------



## wack em (Jan 24, 2011)

I voted 10 or more. 

About 5 years ago I wounded 7 in one season and never killed one that year with my bow. The next year I bought a new bow and killed 7 I really believe it was the bow. Since buying the new bow I have killed 31 with my bow and have wounded 4 or 5. This past season is my first year to not lose one


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 25, 2011)

I couldn't vote. I'm between 5 and 10.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 25, 2011)

Lost one when I first started bow hunting. I don't take questionable or long shots and this has made a big difference...


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 25, 2011)

I've shot one over the spine and nicked it. I don't know if you count that or not but I figured it's worth mentioning. I've lost three others I believe since I started bowhunting. I'm not positive obviously but I believe I've only shot one deer that I didn't find that was mortally wounded! It was what I think was a single lung hit about 7 yrs ago! I agree that it's part of the sport!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 25, 2011)

Only one that I can think of.  Stupid shot...didn't take the time to gauge distance well and shot her right through the gut.  Felt terrible.  I know that was not a quick death.


----------



## hansel (Jan 25, 2011)

Lost one 2 years ago, thought I'd pulled off the shot of the century only too spend 4 hours looking and never finding her after about 40yds. of a small blood trail.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 25, 2011)

Between 5 and 10, mostly during my first few years of bow hunting.


----------



## 100hunter (Jan 25, 2011)

I should have been banned from deer hunting my first two years with the crossbow.  I lost more than I found.  Tried every broadhead on the market to realize that most of em weren't very effective if I made a bad shot.  I'm embarrased to say but around 12  or so my first two years.  This year shot the limit and lost none.  Think I finally got it together.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 26, 2011)

100hunter said:


> I should have been banned from deer hunting my first two years with the crossbow.  I lost more than I found.  Tried every broadhead on the market to realize that most of em weren't very effective if I made a bad shot.  I'm embarrased to say but around 12  or so my first two years.  This year shot the limit and lost none.  Think I finally got it together.



Been there done that.. Had one year where I wounded the first deer I saw on opening day. That put the voodoo on me, I wounded 5 more in a row before I threw in the towel about a week before season closed.


----------



## 100hunter (Jan 27, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Been there done that.. Had one year where I wounded the first deer I saw on opening day. That put the voodoo on me, I wounded 5 more in a row before I threw in the towel about a week before season closed.




Now that was funny.  T.P. theres no such thing as voodoo.  I didn't throw in the towel, just ran out of arrows and broadheads.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 27, 2011)

I ain't never missed or wounded one in over 40 years.


----------



## drewpatt (Jan 27, 2011)

Been bow hunting around 20 years, can remember loosing 3. Of course when rifle season opens the bow goes back on the shelf.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 27, 2011)

lonesome dove said:


> I've missed a BUNCH! Lost 4 or 5
> 
> Lost 1 good buck 15 or so years ago. Tried to spine shoot it right under me. It ran off with my fletchings sticking out of its back - didn't penetrate the chest to leave a blood trail.



I've done the same thing except I did (and you might have) penetrated the chest cavity.  The problem is we didn't make an exit so the chest cavity had to fill up with blood before we could trail the deer.  We found my 10 pt a couple months later, he had gone about 300 yards and bedded up.  

I had a buddy shoot a 180+ incher this year and made a bad shot.  The deer probably didn't make it, but they couldn't find him.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 27, 2011)

BowChilling said:


> I couldn't vote. I'm between 5 and 10.



That's probably about right for me as well. Something I'm not proud of in the least bit but it happens if you bowhunt.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 27, 2011)

Ive been able to put my hands on every deer I have hit.  I did shoot under one several years ago do to string loop travel.  It was a good lesson to always check my equipment.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 28, 2011)

I killed my first with a bow about 30 years ago, prolly killed 120+ since then.  Lots of does and little bucks in Florida over the years.  I've lost a bunch, mostly in my early years but it still happens from time to time.  Only takes a step or a jacked up deer to move a little and you've got a wounded animal.

Shoot at enough of 'em and you will wound one...sooner or later.


----------

